# When did you get your Golden Retriever?



## buddymygolden (Jan 27, 2013)

I am getting a Golden Retriever pup in the spring. I was wondering when you got your Golden, as an adult or pup? Thank You!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Both my Goldens were puppies born in the summer. I like summer puppies, makes housebreaking easier since you can dash out frequently without needing shoes, coats etc.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Both my goldens came to me in January.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack was three months old & I think we got him in March 2 1/2 years ago.Sweetie was 8 months & we got her in Sept 2012.Both were on CL Sweetie was pointed out to me by this crowd so I say everyone on this forum rescued her!I just ended up the top dog!!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Born in the summer, I got them in the fall. Fall is my favorite time of the year....when the leaves turn GOLD.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted both of my Goldens at the age of two. I got my girl in Jan., her birthday is in Dec. I adopted my boy in March, exact B'day is unkown, so we use his Gotcha day as his B'day.

My girl was adopted through a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We got Shadow at 8 weeks - he's a summer puppy.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

We got Vinnie on May 25 at 6 weeks old. It was defiantly nice potty training in the summer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly was 8.5 weeks old when I got her in March. Potty training made me DESPISE the rain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer's gotcha day is May 22- so late spring. It worked out great for potty training!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly was 8.5 weeks old when I got her in March. Potty training made me DESPISE the rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto! I got Rocket July 3rd, but it wasa week of torrential downpours and thunderstorms. I spent my first three or four days with him standing under and umbrella constantly waiting for him to do his thing while it thundered, lightninged....we even had 10 minutes of quarter-sized hail.

I had to take him with me to pump out my neighbors back yard so his basement wouldn't flood. Ugh....what a nightmare!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

All my Goldens were pups ranging from age 7.5 weeks till 9 weeks old when I got them from breeders. One was a January pup, the others spring and summer pups.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I got my fur ball in the month of April @ 8 weeks old. Here in Texas, I'd prefer a winter or spring puppy....summer, not so much. Too hot!! If the perfect puppy came along though, I'd do almost anything! (I'm looking to add a golden boy to our family)


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage came home late December at 7 wks. I was hoping the cold would make her do her business faster...well she loves the winter and doesn't mind the cold. It's working, but I wonder sometimes if I will ever be warm again!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Tasha moved in with us when she was 8 weeks old... that would have been the beginning of June. Bob has been here since the day he was born. The would be the end of September. And Casey came back to us when she was almost 3 years old... We are in Florida.. do housebreaking and weather really wasn't a big issue.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bertie is my Thanksgiving puppy.... he came home with me on Black Friday.  

It was cold, blustery, and snowing the day he came home. 

December was mostly cold - with rain and snow at different times, and sometimes at the same time. And we even had a winter thaw with 60 degree temps somewhere in the middle of all that. <- This is Michigan, after all. Mother Nature tends to be a bit bipolar when it comes to us.  

Bertie has experienced running around in the rain. Swimming for the first time with his brother on the nice days. And zooming in the snow. 

He's my first winter puppy - and honestly - it hasn't been that bad.

Our other guys all came home in early or late spring.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We got Max in late September 2010. He was 11 weeks old.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

We got max in 1994, he passed in 2010, and we got our tibetan mastiff Macin at a rescue in India in 1993 and he passed away in 2011, we got tuco on December 15, 2012


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Tuco was 10 weeks when we got him, Macin was about 1 year old, and max was also just 10 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

We got Ellie when she was 5 months old. =)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

I adopted Oscar when he was 7 years old from a GR rescue. Couldn't be happier...he is the BEST dog! We are still trying to learn a few things, like "drop it" which I'm not sure he'll ever master, but he came potty trained, leash trained, with some basic obedience skills, etc. I'm very glad I adopted an adult dog.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Most of the time I have gotten my pups in Spring/ Summer time so housebreaking was not so cold! Buddy came to me in the Wintertime and I froze my butt off!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon was 9 weeks old when we got him on Nov 11.
We had to delay getting him at 8 weeks as we were affected by 
Hurricane Sandy
He is my first winter puppy and its AGGH . Cold, Snow. Mud
Thank goodness he's finally housetrained


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I got my Golden Retriever puppy in the spring as a 7 1/2 week old pup on March 30th last year. I am so excited for her first birthday! She was bon on Super Bowl Sunday. I am also hosting a meetup at Prince William Forest Park to commemorate her gotcha day!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter was 12 1/2 weeks when we got her in February. She's our first GR, and our youngest dog at the time of adoption. Not including family dogs I had as a girl, we've had three other dogs as a family: two Pekingnese which we got at one year of age each (show prospects from a friend which weren't cut out for the ring) and a stray who was 4 months when I found her (lived to 16!).


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Chloe was 7.5 weeks old when I brought her home and brought her home on June 25.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

We got Jasper on the 30th December 2011.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Phoebe was born March 29, 2012
We brought her home on Mother's Day when she was 6 weeks ... Too early, but we didn't know any better!
It was as though she had always been with us. She (I swear) NEVER cried and was relatively easy to housebreak. 
Dale


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker as a puppy--9 weeks; Bella as an adolescent, almost adult--1 year.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance joined our family on Sept. 27, 2005. He was about a year old. We'll never know for sure though, because his rabies tag was registered to a GSD. So I'm not sure how much of what we were told was actually true. :no:

I adopted Savanah at the beginning of June in 2006. She was 9.5 years old. Her owner's new husband didn't want Savanah, so the woman gave her to my daughter and me. She had had Savanah since she was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we found that summer time works best for us since DD is home from school and she can help with the crucial housebreaking. She has done so great with Rose and also applied what she learned to other dogs that she is walking in the neighborhood. I am so proud of her.


----------



## Arggg (Jul 4, 2013)

As a 7-week-old puppy in the late spring, 15 years ago. I took a week off work for "maternity leave" to accustom her to her new home. She was and still is a sweetheart.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Our first was 20 years ago, he was my "all I want for Christmas" the year DH and I were married. He was 8 weeks old when he came to us in late November. Our seconds (yep two at the same time) came to live with us August 2, 2005 at 7 weeks old. Our new boy turned 8 weeks this past Friday , and he came home Sunday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I got my first golden retriever in 1973. Her name was Shammy. I had lost my GSD and my friend gave her to me as a wedding gift. She was so wonderful she made me an eternal golden lover. She lived to be 12. Since then we have had Sophie, (14) Max(12) Selka (almost 12) and we still have Gunner age 10 and Sasha age 2.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

We got our Kylie at 8 wks on 17 May, she is 17 weeks now.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We got Barnaby on 16 October 2000, he turns 13 on 11 August he is the dog I longed for since I was a child. He makes me laugh, smile and be thankful for being a golden owner everyday.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my first golden Monty in May 1987, he was born Jan. 21 1987 and died Jan. 25, 1997. My second golden Mack came to me in April 1997, he was born Feb. 21, 1997 and died Aug. 3, 2008. I now have Wilson who was born Nov. 22 2008 and my gotcha day was Jan. 27, 2009


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn was 6 weeks old when I got him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

